# Snake boots...or just some good rubber boots?



## tknight (Mar 13, 2017)

So, I was wondering what you all prefer.  Are dedicated "snake" boots really needed or would just a good pair of rubber boots be just fine?  I will say this, in the past 10 years I've only run across two snakes (that I saw) and they were both rattle snakes!


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 13, 2017)

I think it depends on where you hunt and snake densities. A good pair of snake boots are cheap insurance in my opinion. Having said that, I wore snake boots for ten years while turkey hunting. I finally wore em out and just haven't replaced them and have been wearing rubber boots the last five or so years. They are more comfortable than any snake boots I have worn but if I ever were to get hit by a venomous snake, I will have wished I had on snake boots.


----------



## GLS (Mar 13, 2017)

I started out with the old buckle-up green canvas-wire mesh snake leggings over jungle boots, to just jungle boots, and then to snake boots after a friend had a near miss.  Last year a foot injury required rubber boots, but with a zipper to get them on my feet.  LeChameau Chasseurs--pricey, but worth it to me.  Comfortable and waterproof,  but not snake proof.  Postman today delivered a pair of Turtleskin gaiters that fit over the boots.  Foot still not completely covered but from mid ankle up to the knees, protected.  I've tried three different brands of Gore-tex lined snake boots, all advertised as waterproof, but none kept feet dry.


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 13, 2017)

I usually wear snake boots. When deer hunting I watch were I step. I figure if I am ever going to bit its going to be moving on a gobbling turkey because my eyes are where I heard the last gobble, not on the ground. 

I am shopping for a new pair also. Cabelas no longer has the ones I loved that were great. I noticed that the rubber boot companies have come out with some. I might go that route and try them. All of the snake boots I have had actually leaked until this last pair of cabelas. They held up for 4 years. Longest I ever had but they dont have that style anymore.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 13, 2017)

Down here in South Georgia I wear my Rocky snake boots every time I go to the woods.Started out in the LLBean tall hunting boot and finally wore them out,and after killing many cottonmouth moccasins and diamondback rattlesnakes  while turkey and deer hunting I will have Snake proof boot on while hunting.


----------



## antharper (Mar 13, 2017)

Snake boots for me , I'm a lot less nervous and can keep my mind on something else besides stepping on a snake , especially before daylight


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 13, 2017)

Danner snake boots for me. I've ran across a few rattlers while hunting and feel the snake boots are just another precaution for me to take. Like another said sometimes when I hear a gobbler and I have to move on him I don't pay much attention to where I am stepping. The Danners are a little pricy but I have had mine for around 10 years and wear them all turkey season and most of deer season. Still water proof have no issues with them. I hope they hold up a few more years. One thing I will say I buy boots with a leather foot then I keep them rubbed down with mink oil which helps keep them soft and supple while helping the seams repel water. 
Works for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2017)

Chippewa buffalo hide snake boots. I trust Chippewa all leather snake boots with my life.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Down here in South Georgia I wear my Rocky snake boots every time I go to the woods.Started out in the LLBean tall hunting boot and finally wore them out,and after killing many cottonmouth moccasins and diamondback rattlesnakes  while turkey and deer hunting I will have Snake proof boot on while hunting.


 I wear a pair of Rocky slip ones and they heavy leather and ballistic nylon. Great boots


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Mar 14, 2017)

Crazy to even consider not wearing them IMO. But again, depends where you hunt I guess? In Georgia, you better have them on this time a year, I were them all times a year when in woods.


----------



## blong (Mar 14, 2017)

I guess it's a cultural thing. I know a lot of turkey hunters in ms and we all wear lacrosse burly or grange and have for years. That's all I ever see the Primos crew wearing also so that confirms my suspicions.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 14, 2017)

I was real good about wearing my snake boots throughout the years and like the OP I saw very very few snakes, so one time I decided to go without them to check a foodplot in my tennis shoes and when I got out there all it looked like was a field of sand.  I started walking with my head down looking at what little growth was there when out of the corner of my eye I caught the head of a huge diamondback only a couple of feed away from me!!!  Would have loved to have video the jump that I made when my mind realized what my eyes were looking at as I wouldn't have believed that this big ole body was capable of that kind of distance!!  Luckily the four footer was not coiled and really paid me no mind but I can tell you that I NEVER go out into the woods without them now!!  You never need them until you do and if you don't have them on at that time you may not be as lucky as I was.


----------



## cmcackattack (Mar 14, 2017)

I wear them but they wouldn't have helped during my last encounter. I was at rich mountain wma, didn't glance at the ground before I sat, slapped my backpack right on top of a timber rattler.


----------



## dtala (Mar 14, 2017)

blong said:


> I guess it's a cultural thing. I know a lot of turkey hunters in ms and we all wear lacrosse burly or grange and have for years. That's all I ever see the Primos crew wearing also so that confirms my suspicions.



I was wearing LaCrosse Grange rubber boots in 1985 when a five foot rattler hit me 2" below the top of the boot. Fang went thru that rubber boot like a hot knife thru butter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

I won`t ever trust a pair of rubber boots against a big rattlesnake, diamondback or canebrake. Even if they are advertised as snakeproof.


----------



## tknight (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply's!


----------



## meatseeker (Mar 14, 2017)

I guess it's like health insurance. A waste of money.....until you need it. Then it's worth every penny


----------



## brittonl (Mar 14, 2017)

I've recently moved away from the LAX Burly & picked up a pair of Danner snake boots. Just to risky not to & imagine all of the remote places solo one may travel each spring. With a wife & 3 children, I can't take that chance anymore.

As far as the Danners, they've broke in nice so far & seem to do just fine with water. Hopefully they'll last some years. Good luck!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/DANN...gclid=CNGKwN2i19ICFRY9gQodStoP2A&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## JMB (Mar 14, 2017)

Snake Boots: $240
ER, Hospital, and Anti-Venom Treatment: $100,000k plus

For copperheads, 12 Benadryl and a shot of antibiotics lol

Snake boots are a lot like a gun...when you need it, you REALLY need it


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 14, 2017)

To whoever says they just keep their eyes open for them, you're fooling yourself.. 

Several years ago I was walking through some woods (had on snake chaps with regular hunting boots). 

Stepped over some grape vines and bam! A 4 1/2' timber rattler popped my left leg on the outside of my calf. 

Thankfully I had on those snake chaps, and virtually ricochet'd off of the chaps. 

Here's the deal for the "I'll just keep an eye open for them" crowd. 

I saw the snake strike, but when it coiled up to pop again, he was in oak leaves. I had to really look hard to pick up the shape because he blended into the leaves so well. It was 4 feet away straight down. And honestly, the snake never rattled (seldom have I seen a timber rattler rattle - and I've seen a few canebrakes). 

These snakes are patterned for a purpose. It ain't to make them pretty. It's to camouflage them. 

Be smart out there in the woods.


----------



## GLS (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's 5.5' of buzz that should sell a few snake boots between now and the season opener.   Buddy photoed it last Friday on a sand hill near Metter.  He said it was as big around as the fat end of a Louisville Slugger.  Gil


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 15, 2017)

I think enough been said about why you should wear them.

Ill add this I like my rocky lite weight snake boots. They keep your feet dry on shallow creek crossings and in the heavy dew of late season. I do have to spray them down with waterproof sealer every so often to keep the from leaking.


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Cabelas has rubber snake boots.  I have a pair and they take a bit of betting used to but I wear these year around.  Good thing is they don't leak.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 15, 2017)

Do any of you ware snake proof chaps instead of snake boots? If so why and if not why not? I have never had a pair of either but have wanted to get something for protection this past year. Now I am looking to get one or the other this year. I really don't want to spend $250 on another pair of boots.
Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2017)

Here`s why I wear snake boots, and no, I`m not the least bit scared of any of them. I`m scared of the bills that will have to be payed for if I`m bit. That and arthritis is the reason I no longer catch them. 

I don`t like chaps because they are noisy and impossible to slip through the woods while wearing them. They would come in handy on one like the cottonmouth on the log in one of my pictures. Maybe, because that snake was 3 feet off the ground and could have hit a passerby in the belly or chest.

There are two 6 foot diamondbacks in the first picture. Taken about 1 o`clock in the afternoon right after Thanksgiving. That morning the temps were in the mid 20s. They came out to sun at midday, and even though it was still cold, they showed fight.


----------



## GLS (Mar 15, 2017)

The issue with chaps is that they will be hot to wear in the warm weather.  Gaiters cover 17" from the top of a boot foot to just below knee.  There is usually a flap that extends towards the toes.  
Gaiters range from $50-150.  They used to be called "leggings".   You can get a decent pair of snake boots by Rocky or Bass Pro's in house brand for under $150.  They are lightweight, comfortable and waterproof for the first 15 minutes of wear.    Coveyrise sent me a photo of his snake gear for bird hunting in the Red Hills region.  For turkeys, he might want to use an auto primer first before rattle can camoing the outfit.





Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2017)

Gil, I still have my old Ranger brand snake leggings from back in the early `70s. I wore mine with the old army jungle boots too, for a while.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 15, 2017)

Great pictures Nic. You can barely see the snakes in the first picture. Like you said snake boots can save your life.


----------



## GLS (Mar 15, 2017)

Nick, you and I bought equipment new before half the folks here were born.   Here are my 1970's era leggings.  The featherweight Turtleskins will be on my rubber boots when I wear'em.  I will also wear the Rockys as long as they don't aggravate my plantar faciitis.  What I liked about the jungle boots is that there was no pretense of trying to keep feet dry.  With drain holes, they would lose water quickly.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the snake pics. Think I'm gonna get one of these and hunt from the truck!


----------



## AliBubba (Mar 15, 2017)

I use snake gaiters that go over any hunting or hiking boots.


----------



## tknight (Mar 15, 2017)

I have two daughters, the youngest is only 12.  Doing some looking around it seems that most youth/women's boots only cover about 13" of your leg.  I often wonder is that enough coverage?  Especially after looking at the size of some of those snakes!!!  Maybe the gaiters would work better for them?


----------

